# $60,000



## MIKETORBECK (Apr 11, 2004)

2005 CLASSIC PRIZE PACKAGE CONSISTS OF 2 BRAND NEW NITRO 882 FULLY RIGGED BASS BOATS . SO FAR THIS YEAR MIDWEST HAS TOURNAMENTS IN 

COLUMBUS CALL DIRECTOR PHIL CARVER WHO CAN BE FOUND ON THIS SITE

EAST FORK AND ROCKY FORK LAKES WITH DIRECTOR MIKE VAUGHN 

SENECA AND SALT FORK LAKES WITH DIRECTOR DAVE HIEBY

MILTON/WEST BRANCH AND BERLIN WITH DIRECTOR TED NOVEMBER

ANYONE INTERESTED IN JOINING THE NATIONS BIGGEST AMETUER BASS FISHING CIRCUIT CONTACT ME. MY NAME IS MIKE TORBECK AND I AM STATE DIRECTOR FOR OHIO. I AM INTERESTED IN FISHERMAN AND DIRECTORS INTERESTED IN DIRECTING TOURNAMENTS ON ANY LAKE IN OHIO NOT ALREADY MENTIONED. LOTS OF BANG FOR THE BUCK FOR THE FISHERMAN AND PLENTY OF INCENTIVES TO DIRECTING TOURNAMENTS. DONT FORGET DIRECTORS FISH IN THEIR CIRCUIT AS COMPETITORS SO IT WONT KEEP YOU FROM COMPETING IN TOURNAMENTS!

MIKE TORBECK
OHIO STATE DIRECTOR MIDWEST SPORTSMAN
[email protected]


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

I plan on fishing Midwest in '05. Already got my 882...wouldnt mind getting another! However, I'm not sure if I will even be able to make the classic if i qualify. I have missed a week of classes for the last two ABA nationals i qualified for and that put me way behind in classes. I cant wait to graduate and get out of college and spend more time on the water! But anyway....I would be fishing the district in northern ohio. Any information would be helpful. Also, is there a set schedule that you know of for the berlin/milton/west branch district? I have several other trails im fishing and that may be a deciding factor. 

Thank you for your time,
Jonathan Jonela


----------

